# Oscar Peterson died last night



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Oscar Peterson, one of the greatest jazz musicians ever, passed away last night at 82.

RIP, thanks for the music man.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

RIP to the greatest Canadian jazz pianist.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

You know, as I age I want to do it like Peterson did: he played right up to the end. That's the way to go.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Sad, sad, news.

I was going to be doing a show with him in March (Canadian Songwriter's Hall of Fame). I guess it will be a tribute now.

Sleep peacefully, sweet man.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Chito said:


> RIP to the greatest Canadian jazz pianist.


Many say the greatest jazz pianist, anywhere, ever.

If the young guns don't know his music, time to go buy some CDs.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

RIP to one of the greatest from ANY country and to a prince among men.

Wow, could that man play.:smilie_flagge17::bow:


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOO!









He was one of my dad's favorites.

RIP


----------



## kous (Apr 12, 2007)

:thanks5qx: :smilie_flagge17:

Great musicians live on even after they pass away.


----------



## stratovani (Jul 1, 2007)

My Dad knew him when they were both teenagers, Oscar Peterson being from Verdun, a suburb of Montreal, and my Dad was from the Ville Emard section of Montreal, across the Aqueduct from Verdun. He used to go see him play and he became friends with him. When we were kids Dad used to regale me and my siblings about Peterson's prowess as a jazz pianist. He'll be sorely missed. RIP, Oscar.


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

RIP Mr. Peterson.....


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Oscar was a Canadian treasure. May he RIP.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

For those unfamiliar with Oscar Peterson (hard to believe, but my wife didn't know who he was), here's a link.


RIP Oscar

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20071226.wobpeterson1225/BNStory/Front/home


----------

